# Buch der Handwerksgeheimnisse zum Leveln?



## Veryholy (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen. 

Hab heute im offiziellen WoW Armory folgendes gefunden: 

_http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=45084
Buch der Handwerksgeheimnisse 
Wird beim Aufheben gebunden
Benötigt Schneiderei 1 
:  Wenn Ihr einen Punkt im Schneidern erhaltet, gewinnt Ihr das Zweifache des normalen Betrags.​_
Weiss jemand, wofür das gut ist, und woher man das kriegt? Oder ist das ev. erst ab patch 3.2 oder sogar mit dem neuen Addon nächstes Jahr dann verfügbar?

Das Item scheint ja mit Patch 3.1 ins Spiel gekommen zu sein, denn das Item mit der nächst höheren Id _http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=45085_ , ist die _Titanstahlzauberklinge_, die es seit Patch 3.1 gibt.

Vielleicht hilft mir das ja beim Schneidern bis lvl 450...

Danke um die Antworten.


----------



## Unfaith (16. Juli 2009)

Gm item da hellgelb... ooooder erbstück (mal kein acc-gebundenes)


----------



## DLo (29. Juli 2010)

also cih spiele nun ja shcon lange, aber in der ganzen zeit ist mir das item ncoh nciht untergekommen, evtl beta-build-item...


----------

